

Original Star Wars script discovered in UNB library - jpatters
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/original-star-wars-script-discovered-in-unb-library-1.3104206

======
lisper
If you want to read an even earlier version of the script you can find it
here:

[http://www.angelfire.com/movies/coolscreenwriter/scripts/The...](http://www.angelfire.com/movies/coolscreenwriter/scripts/The_Star_Wars.htm)

------
aap_
A cool find but it's really nothing new. Some of the drafts have been freely
available for quite some time. The revised 4th draft can be found e.g. here
and in the same directory there are also all other public drafts:
[http://starwars.rossiters.com/binaries/sw_revised4th-
draft.t...](http://starwars.rossiters.com/binaries/sw_revised4th-draft.txt)

Now what would really interest me are the drafts that are not publicly
available like the 4th draft (not revised) and the one between the 2nd and 3rd
where Luke was a girl temporarily.

------
_kst_
Hmm. The article says the script gives the protagonist's name as "Luke
Starkiller" (and I've heard of that name before), but the photograph of a
script page says "Oh ... the uniform. I've come to rescue you. I'm Luke
Skywalker." Did they just use an image of a later script for the article?

~~~
wlesieutre
Never got around to playing it, but I believe "Starkiller" is the main
character in The Force Unleashed. Could be where you've heard the name before.

~~~
Leszek
It is, but that one is actually the reference to Luke Skywalker's name in some
of the earlier drafts. See, for example:

[http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Adventures_of_the_Starkiller,...](http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Adventures_of_the_Starkiller,_Episode_I:_The_Star_Wars)

~~~
wlesieutre
Yep, just commenting on the "and I've heard of that name before" portion. I
think The Force Unleashed has a bigger cultural awareness than the draft movie
scripts.

------
ToastyMallows
I find it extremely fascinating that public or college libraries can have such
a vast collection of items that something of this significance could go
unnoticed for almost 15 years (article says that it may have been put in the
library in the late 90s). I can't remember now but I've read a couple other
articles that have the same premise, students or employees go in the archives
to find something and end up stumbling upon something truly unique. I'd love
to be someone who just goes through old books and manuscripts and sorts them,
maybe in another life.

------
hmhrex
That's awesome. That's where I grew up. I had a bunch of friends that went to
that university. And if I'm not mistaken, Heroes Beacon is where I used to get
my comics.

